# Blue or Yellow Hgh. What is the best??



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

What is the best Somatropin HGH? Blue or Yellow top?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

by blue or yellow tops you mean generic or you would of given a brand name seeing as there is more than one source who make these in china no one can say which are best, i have had good and bad blues although never had generic yellow tops


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

mine has grey tops :thumb:


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> by blue or yellow tops you mean generic or you would of given a brand name seeing as there is more than one source who make these in china no one can say which are best, i have had good and bad blues although never had generic yellow tops


Paul the somatropin has blue or yellow caps and its made by IP I think as thats all that it has in the label:confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well IP do not have a lab to produce GH so you can bet it is relabelled generic GH


----------

